# Weedless 6 inch Huddleston Deluxe



## Jim (Dec 27, 2008)

For the guys that throw swimbaits. What do you think of this?

You think this will have a huge hit to miss ratio?

https://www.huddlestondeluxe.com/images/weedless_video.wmv


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2008)

What about a learning curve? Fish is gonna have to chomp down pretty good to get hooked by that 5/0 hook. Saw some other stuff on their website. Looks like some serious time and effort went into making these. Is 6" a little large for a Bass bait?


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 27, 2008)

I cannot watch the video due to my slow internet, but to answer flounderhead's question, no 6" is not a little big for a bass bait. 10" and 12" worms are commonly used for LM. I don't think it is actually possible to go too big when fishing for LM, smallies are voracious also and often hit lures far too big for them to eat.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2008)

I understand the worms, they have less bulk. This is almost a keeper sized fish.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 27, 2008)

he did say he will have all kind of sizes, but I wonder what rod and string set up you would use on that one in his hand?

Sounds intresting Jim, thanks for posting it, 
P.S. kind ya get any?


----------



## slim357 (Dec 28, 2008)

Its definitely not too big, I think its just about the right size. My concern would be its ability to collapse on the bite. Im also interested in how durable it is. Almost a keeper, no way only thing a fish that size would be good for is bait. Ill let someone else try em before I think about buying any.


----------



## redbug (Dec 28, 2008)

I throw swim baits quite a bit and have several 6" mattslures in several styles. I have a custom made swim bait rod that is 7'9and a quarter " long I have a Calcutta 400 with 20lb izoreline on it Haven't lost a bait yet.
The embedded hook is nice and shouldn't be a problem it looks kinda like a snagproff frog set up to me.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Its definitely not too big, I think its just about the right size. My concern would be its ability to collapse on the bite. Im also interested in how durable it is. Almost a keeper, no way only thing a fish that size would be good for is bait. Ill let someone else try em before I think about buying any.




A little off topc but I remember when some of the trout streams had 6" size limit and we would keep them when they were 7". Very tasty them little rainbows.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 28, 2008)

I WANT IT!!!!!! no let me repharse that I NEED IT!!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 28, 2008)

I checked out their site, they offer a glue bond repair for the baits. I looked at dealers and the dealer closest to me has no phone number?

watched Butch's videos, some nice fish he catches, but he's a rough one on his rods#-o


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a night earlier this year where I caught 4 bass with the biggest going 12 ounces (3/4 of a pound). I was using a Baby Wake which is a 6 inch long swimbait, so 6 inches is definitely not too big.


----------

